# October surf fishing around Litchfield area



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey all - I typically fish the area in late July/August, but for the first time ever I am making a trip down that way the 3rd week of October. I have never been in the fall months and hoping the fishing is as good as I have heard about. Just wondering what I should expect - will mullet still be easy to get with a cast net in the surf? Should I expect to be able to find some sand fleas? Any top water lure action or should I just be letting bait sit? Really hoping to tangle with a decent red in the surf if that is possible...


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

this will not answer your question but may I give you another place that is good..I will be going to Pawleys Island October 17th for a week. I fish the north causeway bridge. i have caught flounder, redfish, and sheepshead and of course the pinfish will be glad to take your bait..the baitfish is abundant in the creeks and easy to get with cast net..i have fished the north inlet a time or two..October is a great fishing month..make sure you have a license good luck


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

The inlet between Litchfield and Pawleys Island is always good too


----------



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you both for replying. I have fished that inlet before and was thinking of walking (or biking if I rent one) down that way one day but its a decent ways to take my stuff from where I am staying.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You should be able to net mullet unless a hurricane comes through or the temp drops really fast this year. Spot, whiting, croaker, and bluefish are good cut bait alternatives if not. If there are fleas on your beach you should be able to find them. You can take a big topwater or 2-3 oz spoon for any surface action...most likely it'll be bluefish but you could get a red drum or shark too. You can throw blindly around the mullet if you want. 

For the drum, put some fresh cut bait on and send it out...if the blues are bad use bigger baits...or move/wait a tide change. Sometimes you can get slot reds in closer than the bluefish want to go on live mullet...go light, big trout will eat them too...and flounder.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

if by any chance you drive to pawleys island to fish, if you cannot find a parking place ( shouldn't be a problem this time of yr there's a parking area around 3rd street) and you have to park along the road make sure all 4 tires are off the road..2 on 2 off does not work..you will be ticketed..i guess this is probably a bigger problem in summer..


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

went to north causeway bridge Pawleys last Wednesday.. caught a nice sheepshead..there were several keeper flounder and trout also caught.. beautiful day


----------



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice. I’ve seen several people fishing that bridge before and figured it was decent. I’ll try to remember to post some pics when I’m down. Thanks also smoothlures, that is what I was looking for


----------

